
Ask HN: Must Read Books - jamgraham
As a technologist/entrepreneur what book are you reading next?<p>Is the AppSumo deal for Startups Open Sourced on your list? http://www.appsumo.com/startups-open-sourced/<p>What else?
======
mindcrime
What I've read recently (and recommend):

1\. The Four Steps to the Epiphany - Steve "@sgblank" Blank

2\. Built To Last - Jim Collins

3\. (re-read) Crossing the Chasm - Geoffrey Moore

4\. Positioning - Al Ries & Jack Trout

5\. Differentiate or Die - Jack Trout with Steve Rivkin

6\. The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing - Al Ries & Jack Trout

Reading Now:

1\. Repositioning - Jack Trout with Steve Rivkin

2\. Enterprise 2.0 - Andrew McAfee

Queued Up to Read:

1\. Create Marketplace Disruption - Adam Hartung

2\. Seeing What's Next - Clayton Christensen, Scott Anthony & Erik Roth

3\. The Ultimate Marketing Plan - Dan S. Kennedy

4\. Rethink, Reinvent, Reposition - Leo Hopf & William Welter

5\. Only The Paranoid Survive - Andy Grove

6\. Blue Ocean Strategy - W. Chan Kim & Renee Mauborgne

7\. The Power of Unfair Advantage - John L. Nesheim

8\. Product Lifecycle Management - Michael Grieves

9\. Marketing High Technology - William Davidow

10\. Open Innovation - Henry Chesbrough

11\. Product Strategy for High-Technology Companies - Michael McGrath

12\. Living on the Fault Line - Geoffrey Moore

13\. Inside the Tornado - Geoffrey Moore

14\. The Chasm Companion - Paul Wiefels

15\. Getting to Plan B - John Mullins & Randy Komisar

16\. Business Model Generation - Alexander Osterwalder & Yves Pigneur

------
kirpekar
Sometimes it pays to take a break from the monotonic techno mumble contained
in books quoted by others here.

I suggest you read "English August" by Upamanyu Chatterjee.

------
trbecker
On my own list of usual recommendations, in no particular order.

\- Linchpin

\- Rework

\- Evil Plans

\- Four Hour Work Week

\- Steve's Mind

Man, I'm moving now, and my books are all packed already. These are the ones
that I've read and recommend.

------
entangld
Seeing What's Next (Using the Theories of Innovation to Predict Industry
Change) -- Clayton Christensen (Author)

------
jamgraham
Do More Faster: TechStars Lessons to Accelerate Your Startup -- Brad Feld
(Author), David Cohen (Author)

------
SHOwnsYou
No two books have helped me more than:

How to Win Friends and Influence People

Influence, The Psychology of Persuasion

------
lclaude01
1.Accountability in action 2.The art of extreme sel-care 3.the art of
innovation 4.the art of war 5.authentic happiness 6.axiom 7.the big three
8.the brain that changes itself 9.broken windows, broken business 10.change or
die 11.change your toughts, change your life 12.citizen marketers
13.confidence 14.confronting reality 15.dance of change 16.death by meeting
17.dynasties 18.the education of an accidental CEO 19.Einstein 20.Execution
21.felling good together 22.the fifth discipline 23.flawless consulting
24.flight plan 25.fooled by randomness 26.fountain head 27.the four obsessions
of an extraordinary executive 28.the four seasons of mariage 29.getting to yes
30.giant steps 31.good business 32.the google story 33.the great bridge
34.group genius 35.the heart of change 36.highlight of the perfect sales
process 37.how to start a consulting service 38.how to win friends and
influence people 39.idioms 40.influencer 41.innovation and entrepreneurship
42.the innovator's dilemma 43.inside Drucker's brain 44.inspire! why customer
come back 45.the intelligent investor 46.irrational exuberance 47.it's not
about the coffee 48.Jack: straight from the gut 49.judgment 50.the leader in
me 51.life makeovers 52.linked 53.the long walk 54.madde to stick 55.the magic
of thinking 56.man's search for meaning 57.managing in the next society
58.managing oneself 59.managing transitions 60.the mariage you always wanted
61.the message 62.mindfulness 63.Moneyball: the art of winning an unfair game
64.the new psycho-cybernetics 65.the no asshole rule 66.outliers 67.the
personnality code 68.planet google 69.pour your heart into it 70.the power of
intention 71.the power of positive thinking 72.the richest man in babylon
73.rule 1 74.the science of getting rich 75.screamfree parenting 76.the search
77.shackleton's way 78.the snowball 79.social intelligence 80.speak to win:
how to present with power in any situation 81.the spontaneous fulfillment
82.the structure of scientific revolutions 83.strength finder 84.success built
85.take time for your life 86.talking dirty with the queen of clean 87.team of
rivals 88.the ten faces of innovation 89.the three signs of a miserable job
90.transparency 91.ultrametabolism 92.the wal-mart way 93.the warren buffet
way 94.what make an effective executive 95.what would google do? 96.a whole
new mind 97.the whuffie factor 98.winning 99.the wisdom of crowds 100.writing
down the bones 101.zero 102.the 4 hour work week 103.the 80/20 individual
104.the 80/20 principal

